# fluxbox startet sehr langsam

## firefighter99

Hallo Leute!

Wenn ich nicht durch LiveCD wie's z.B. Knoppix wüsste, dass es schneller geht, würde ich mich ja nicht wundern, aber das ist schon derb.

Vom GDM bis geladenen Fluxbox vergehen ca. 30-40 Sekunden (PentiumM 1,3 Ghz, 512 MBRam). Gnome braucht vergleichsweise ca. 5-10 Sekunden vollständig zu laden. Die CPU wird in diesem Zeitraum zu 100% benötigt. Da Gleiche passiert sobald ich den Style ändere. Das dauert allein ca. 5-10 Sekunden (man kann quasi zuschauen). Bei LiveCD's ist ein ein Wartezeitraum hierfür fast nicht bemerkbar.

Es muss also evtl. was nicht ganz rundlaufen. Im eigentlichen Betrieb läuft fluxbox aber gewohnt gut und schnell. Kernel ist 2.6.7. 

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-kde -qt gtk2 gnome alsa cups sse mmx acpi dvd xv xvid divx4linux png -ipv6 tiff wmf gimpprint cdr ssl firebird mozilla doc"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

----------

## neonik

Hast du zufällig was in ~/.xinitrc bzw. den anderen ~/.x* oder ~/.X* stehen?

Es könnte genau daran liegen, dass eine dieser Dateien ein Skript ausführt, das eventuell etwas nicht findet oder aus irgendeinem anderen Grund nicht richtig startet.

----------

## neonik

Warte, hab mich verlesen. Schau mal in ~/.fluxbox/startup und ~/.fluxbox/init nach, ob da nicht zufällig was falsches drin steht.

Was gibt übrigens dieser Befehl aus: 

```
$ cat ~/.fluxbox/init | grep root
```

Bei mir sowas:  *Quote:*   

> session.screen0.rootCommand:    ~/.fluxbox/startup

 

----------

## firefighter99

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.

Im Grunde habe ich an der Standardkonfiguration nichts geändert. Es dauert sogar etwas mehr als 40 Sekunden (42 Sekunden) um fluxbox zu laden. Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären.

Warum rufst Du im rootCommand die startup Datei auf? Die wird auch so aufgerufen. Du machst das quasi alles doppelt. Ergo, ist diese Zeile bei mir leer.

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung. Auch warum das ändern der Styles so lange dauern soll versteh ich nicht (mit livecd geht's ohne Zeitunterschied). In meiner startup wird nur fluxbox selber geladen und gkrellm2 (nein daran liegst auch nicht). Ansonsten ist das System jungfräulich. Achja, durch gkrellm seh ich, dass das System in der Ladezeit von fluxbox 100% CPU benötigte...

Noch eine Idee?

Achja, hier meine startup und init von fluxbox. Wenn Ihr noch was anderes braucht, dann fragen fragen fragen  :Smile: 

init:

```
session.screen0.tab.placement:   Top

session.screen0.tab.rotatevertical:   True

session.screen0.tab.width:   64

session.screen0.tab.height:   16

session.screen0.tab.alignment:   Left

session.screen0.slit.maxOver:   false

session.screen0.slit.autoHide:   false

session.screen0.slit.placement:   TopRight

session.screen0.slit.layer:   Dock

session.screen0.slit.direction:   Vertical

session.screen0.slit.onhead:   0

session.screen0.slit.alpha:   125

session.screen0.slit.onTop:   False

session.screen0.iconbar.mode:   Workspace

session.screen0.iconbar.alignment:   Relative

session.screen0.iconbar.clientWidth:   70

session.screen0.iconbar.usePixmap:   true

session.screen0.toolbar.placement:   BottomCenter

session.screen0.toolbar.widthPercent:   100

session.screen0.toolbar.maxOver:   false

session.screen0.toolbar.tools:   workspacename, prevworkspace, nextworkspace, iconbar, systemtray, prevwindow, nextwindow, clock

session.screen0.toolbar.onTop:   False

session.screen0.toolbar.visible:   true

session.screen0.toolbar.autoHide:   false

session.screen0.toolbar.layer:   Desktop

session.screen0.toolbar.height:   0

session.screen0.toolbar.onhead:   0

session.screen0.overlay.lineWidth:   1

session.screen0.overlay.lineStyle:   LineSolid

session.screen0.overlay.joinStyle:   JoinMiter

session.screen0.overlay.capStyle:   CapNotLast

session.screen0.edgeSnapThreshold:   0

session.screen0.colPlacementDirection:   TopToBottom

session.screen0.menuDelayClose:   0

session.screen0.workspaces:   4

session.screen0.showwindowposition:   true

session.screen0.clickRaises:   true

session.screen0.rowPlacementDirection:   LeftToRight

session.screen0.focusLastWindow:   true

session.screen0.workspacewarping:   true

session.screen0.sloppywindowgrouping:   true

session.screen0.strftimeFormat:   %k:%M

session.screen0.imageDither:   false

session.screen0.resizeMode:   

session.screen0.menuAlpha:   255

session.screen0.menuDelay:   0

session.screen0.menuMode:   Delay

session.screen0.opaqueMove:   false

session.screen0.antialias:   false

session.screen0.decorateTransient:   false

session.screen0.workspaceNames:   one,two,three,four,

session.screen0.desktopwheeling:   true

session.screen0.autoRaise:   false

session.screen0.rootCommand:   

session.screen0.windowPlacement:   RowSmartPlacement

session.screen0.fullMaximization:   false

session.screen0.focusModel:   ClickToFocus

session.screen0.focusNewWindows:   true

session.titlebar.left:   Stick 

session.titlebar.right:   Minimize Maximize Close 

session.slitlistFile:   

session.tabsAttachArea:   Window

session.keyFile:   ~/.fluxbox/keys

session.ignoreBorder:   false

session.tabs:   true

session.cacheMax:   200l

session.imageDither:   True

session.doubleClickInterval:   250

session.autoRaiseDelay:   250

session.colorsPerChannel:   4

session.useMod1:   true

session.opaqueMove:   False

session.numLayers:   13

session.updateDelayTime:   0

session.menuFile:   ~/.fluxbox/menu

session.cacheLife:   5l

session.styleFile:   /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/blueGrid

session.groupFile:   

session.iconbar:   true

```

startup:

```
# fluxbox startup-script:

#

# Lines starting with a '#' are ignored.

# You can set your favourite wallpaper here if you don't want

# to do it from your style.

#

fbsetbg ~/bg.jpg

# This sets a black background

#/usr/bin/bsetroot -solid black

# This shows the fluxbox-splash-screen

# fbsetbg -C /usr/share/fluxbox/splash.jpg

# Other examples. Check man xset for details.

#

# Turn off beeps:

# xset -b

#

# Increase the keyboard repeat-rate:

# xset r rate 195 35

#

# Your own fonts-dir:

# xset +fp /home/timo/.font

#

# Your favourite mouse cursor:

# xsetroot -cursor_name right_ptr

#

# Change your keymap:

# xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap

# Applications you want to run with fluxbox.

# MAKE SURE THAT APPS THAT KEEP RUNNING HAVE AN ''&'' AT THE END.

#

# unclutter -idle 2 &

# wmnd &

# wmsmixer -w &

# idesk &

gkrellm2 -w &

# And last but not least we start fluxbox.

# Because it is the last app you have to run it with ''exec'' before it.

exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

# or if you want to keep a log:

# exec /usr/bin/fluxbox -log ~/.fluxbox/log

```

----------

## neonik

 *firefighter99 wrote:*   

> Warum rufst Du im rootCommand die startup Datei auf? Die wird auch so aufgerufen. Du machst das quasi alles doppelt. Ergo, ist diese Zeile bei mir leer.

 

Weil es bei mir nicht von alleine ausgeführt wurde und ich zu faul war die Rechte und alles weitere zu überprüfen. Danke für den Hinweis.

Es kommt mir so vor, als würde sich Fluxbox so langsam verhalten nur während des Ladens der Style-Configs (beim Starten erfolgt doch dasselbe).

Hast du zufällig separate Partitionen für Verzeichnisse?

Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass bei dir ein paar Erweiterungen fehlen, z.B. XRENDER.

Des Weiteren, würde ich dir empfehlen, eine andere *box (blackbox, openbox) zu installieren bzw. waimea oder kahakai, um zu sehen, ob sie sich genauso verhalten.

----------

## 7maestro7

stell doch mal in deiner startup statt:

```
exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

# or if you want to keep a log:

# exec /usr/bin/fluxbox -log ~/.fluxbox/log 
```

 das hier ein:

```
#exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

# or if you want to keep a log:

exec /usr/bin/fluxbox -log ~/.fluxbox/log 
```

und schau dann mal im log nach was er denn so macht...

bei mir dauerts auch ziemlich lange ich weis auch nicht wieso....

----------

## firefighter99

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

> stell doch mal in deiner startup statt:
> 
> ```
> exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
> 
> ...

 

Danke, vielleicht könnt ihr damit was anfangen:

log:

```

------------------------------------------

Logfile: /home/user/.fluxbox/log

Fluxbox version: 0.9.9

Compiled: Aug 12 2004 10:55:13

Compiler: GCC

Compiler version: 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

Defaults:

    menu: /usr/share/fluxbox/menu

   style: /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/Clean

    keys: /usr/share/fluxbox/keys

    init: /usr/share/fluxbox/init

Compiled options (- => disabled): 

-DEBUG

SLIT

TOOLBAR

XPM

GNOME

-KDE

EWMH

REMEMBER

SHAPE

XFT

XMB

-XINERAMA

RENDER

------------------------------------------

Failed to load groupfile: 

apps file failure

Error creating style menu! Stylesdir: /usr/share/commonbox/styles/ does not exist or is not a directory!

```

Ich werd mal schauen was es mit dem Stylesdir auf sich hat.......

//EDIT: Also das Verzeichnis commonbox existiert schon gar nicht....

@neo: Ich hab 4 Partitionen: Boot, Swap, Gentoo und XP inkl SP2. Insofern kommt für die Daten nur hda3 auf. Das beschriebene XRENDER kenne ich nicht und emerge -s XRENDER bringt auch nichts.

----------

## 7maestro7

die beiden ersten fehler bekomme ich auch immer...

versuch doch einfach mal das verzeichnis commonbox zu erstellen mit rechten für alle user...

vielleicht weiß ja irgendjemand rat... ich bin noch am ausrasten solange wie flux zum laden braucht...

----------

## firefighter99

die apps Fehlermeldung habe ich durch Hinzufügen von:

```

session.appsFile: ~/.fluxbox/apps

```

und dem Erstellen einer leeren Datei beseitigt.

Eigentlich sollte das Gleiche für das groupFile gelten, aber dort gings nicht (entgegen anderen Threads auf dem Board). Die Dritte Fehlermeldung habe ich durch erstellen des gesuchten Verzeichnisses beseitigt. Aber nichts davon beeinflusst das Startverhalten von fluxbox. Ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Suche nach einem File einen solchen CPU Verbrauch mit sich bringt.

Was soll es also sein? Ein bug in fluxbox selber??????

----------

## neonik

XRENDER heißt RENDER bei Fluxbox.

Um sicherzustellen, dass es an Fluxbox liegt, probiers mal mit einem anderen WM wie z.B. Blackbox/Openbox/Waimea/Kahakai.

----------

## firefighter99

@neonik:

habe blockbox mal installiert. Wie kann ich von gdm aus blackbox starten? Es  steht zwar in /etc/X11/Sessions mit drin, aber erscheint trotzdem nicht im gdm. Egal, ich habe mal einen Vergleichstest aus dem failsafe terminal gemacht und blackbox startet innerhalb von ca. 4 Sekunden. Fluxbox von da aus vergleichsweise 10mal so lange. Es scheint also wirklich an fluxbox selber zu liegen. Installierte Version von Fluxbox 0.99

----------

## neonik

GDM schaut immer in /usr/share/xsessions/ nach *.desktop Dateien.

Ich hab jetzt gerad mal versucht die Zeit zu zählen, die Fluxbox bis zum kompletten Laden braucht... 15 Sekunden hier.

Also, normal ist es nicht. Wenn ich was dazu finde, poste ich in diesem Thread.  :Smile: 

----------

## 7maestro7

bei mir sieht das log so aus:

```

------------------------------------------

Logfile: /root/.fluxbox/log

Fluxbox version: 0.9.9

Compiled: Aug 13 2004 19:41:48

Compiler: GCC

Compiler version: 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

Defaults:

    menu: /usr/share/fluxbox/menu

   style: /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/Clean

    keys: /usr/share/fluxbox/keys

    init: /usr/share/fluxbox/init

Compiled options (- => disabled): 

-DEBUG

SLIT

TOOLBAR

XPM

GNOME

-KDE

EWMH

REMEMBER

SHAPE

XFT

XMB

-XINERAMA

RENDER

------------------------------------------

Failed to load groupfile: 

apps file failure

Warning: Failed to read WM Protocols. 

 Windowmanager laeuft bereits 

:0.0

Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.

Make sure you don't have another window manager running.

```

was soll das mit windowsmanager lae]uft bereits??

----------

## neonik

@7maestro7:

Eventuell wird bei dir Fluxbox mindestens zweimal gestartet.

Die Zeit, die ich auf meinem andren System gemessen habe, ergibt ungefähr 20s, was auch recht lange und nicht normal ist.

Wie siehts bei euch mit startfluxbox ohne GDM zu verwenden?

Vielleicht sollte ich Fluxbox mit debug flags neu kompilieren.

----------

## Pylon

Bei mir hat fluxbox immer Ewigkeiten gedauert, wenn ich in den locales UTF-8 angegeben habe.  Ist ein bekannter Fehler bei fluxbox.  Vielleicht wird das noch bis zum 1.0-release ausgebuegelt.

----------

## thrashed

Habe das gleiche Problem, hier meine Schilderung:

Bekomme meine Fluxbox via gdm nicht zum laufen, also schon zum laufen, aber meine geliebte fluxbox erscheint erst nach so ca. 50 Sekunden

In diesen 50 Sekunden kann ich unter TOP erkennen das X 99,9% CPU auslastung hat.

hier mein fluxbox-log 

```
  GNU nano 1.3.4                              File: .fluxbox/log

------------------------------------------

Log File: /home/thrasher/.fluxbox/log

Fluxbox version: 0.9.10-gentoo-r4

Compiled: Oct 25 2004 19:35:11

Compiler: GCC

Compiler version: 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)

Defaults:

    menu: /usr/share/fluxbox/menu

   style: /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/Clean

    keys: /usr/share/fluxbox/keys

    init: /usr/share/fluxbox/init

Compiled options (- => disabled):

-DEBUG

SLIT

TOOLBAR

XPM

GNOME

KDE

EWMH

REMEMBER

SHAPE

XFT

XMB

XINERAMA

RENDER

------------------------------------------

BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.

        another window manager already running on display :0.0

Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.

Make sure you don't have another window manager running.

```

kann mir bitte mal jemand den letzten teil des error logs erklären?

hab in der rc.conf --> XSESSION="fluxbox" stehen und wenn ich bei der rc.conf mal von gdm auf xdm umstelle, kann ich mich einloggen und die fluxbox wird perfekt schnell ausgeführt. via gdm ist der schirm eben 50 sekunden schwarz und dann ist die flux da.

interessant ist auch das wenn ich Eterm starte, dieses auch extrem lange dauert (ca 8 sekunden) und ich bei TOP wieder 100% Auslastung von X habe.

der fluxbox.desktop eintrag sieht so aus:

```
  GNU nano 1.3.4                      File: /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Fluxbox

Comment=This session logs you into Fluxbox

Exec=startfluxbox

TryExec=startfluxbox

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

----------

## Pylon

Die Kombination "an error occured while querying the X server" und "gdm ist erheblich langsamer als xdm" weckt bei mir die Vermutung, dass der Eintrag "TCP-Verbindungen zum X-Server immer abweisen" in gdmsetup damit zu tun haben koennte.

Ich habe es noch nicht getestet und bin mehr aus Zufall ueber diese Option gestolpert.

----------

## thrashed

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Die Kombination "an error occured while querying the X server" und "gdm ist erheblich langsamer als xdm" weckt bei mir die Vermutung, dass der Eintrag "TCP-Verbindungen zum X-Server immer abweisen" in gdmsetup damit zu tun haben koennte.
> 
> Ich habe es noch nicht getestet und bin mehr aus Zufall ueber diese Option gestolpert.

 

Danke für deine Antwort, habe als su mit gdmsetup das betroffene Häkchen bei TCP Verbindungen zum Server abweisen entfernt.

leider ohne erfolg.

was auch noch interessant ist, mit KDM klappt auch alles perfekt, also es liegt definitv an GDM. hab den schon mal unmerged, alles gelöscht und wieder neu gemerged. vorher alle alten configs weg, aber das Problem bleibt mir bestehen. ich will ja nur den schmucken gdm verwenden  :Sad: 

----------

